# Spot the item that does not belong



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*What is wrong with this picture? :laughing:
(I apologize for the cobweb in the backgroud)*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

She know's a good vantage point to keep her eye on you Dee...


----------



## AlterEgon (Mar 18, 2015)

There is nothing at all wrong with that picture! Doesn't everyone have a bird on their cupboard?


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Haha, it had to be Tony!  He did find a really good spot to preen himself and rest for a while.


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*


Jonah said:



She know's a good vantage point to keep her eye on you Dee...

Click to expand...

This is Tony's favorite spot, "supervisor" spot.


AlterEgon said:



There is nothing at all wrong with that picture! Doesn't everyone have a bird on their cupboard?

Click to expand...

I know, right?


aluz said:



Haha, it had to be Tony!  He did find a really good spot to preen himself and rest for a while.

Click to expand...

He loves it up there, crazy bird.*


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

That is so cute.. thanks for sharing it!!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*That a great supervisory perching place for Tony, Dee!
The pictures are quite cute.*


----------



## dsavino (Sep 10, 2012)

The better to keep my eye on you my dear!! :laughing:


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

I thought Candy was your gray...

Ok...Tony know's where to go to supervise you Dee...


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*"One of these things is not like the other..."  He's a good lookout!*


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Spot*

Not just a supervisor but a secret agent on duty, mam!!!!!

Is it not the tops of the world to be so well protected?? Blessings, Jo Ann


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Looks like Tony likes being up high.. If he is naughty is this where he goes so he doesn't have to go back to his cage..But he is sure one clever Cockateil....


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

If I were a bird, I would have picked that spot myself!  No higher place than this! No, nothing wrong for me!


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Well, Top spot for Top Bird and I agree Doesn't everybudgie have a bird or two sitting on their cupboard, wall, paintings, ornaments, window sills , ............


----------



## PrincipePio (Jan 21, 2014)

:laughing: This is hilarious. Thank you for sharing with us!


----------



## Mikey Did It (May 14, 2009)

Cute photo! Thanks for sharing...


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Um, the blue and yellow vase, obviously. 
Where'd you find that bird statue? It's so realistic!


----------

